# Preserved Manticora imperator pics



## Selenops (Dec 17, 2006)

*Preserved Mantichora imperator pics*

Giant African Tiger Beetle (Cicindelidae) pics I gathered off the net. Check out pics #2, #3, and the last one.

Male Mantichora imperator

Male Mantichora imperator #2 

Male Mantichora imperator #3

Mantichora imperator diamorphism - Male left/Female right

EDIT: Corrections!


----------



## nepenthes (Dec 18, 2006)

Impressive! 

Is the coloration natural or is that because of the alcohol?


----------



## Selenops (Dec 18, 2006)

nepenthes said:


> Impressive!
> 
> Is the coloration natural or is that because of the alcohol?


I am not sure especially the male/female specimens in that last pic.

Gathered more pics:

A pic of handling a live Mantichora sp.

Second pic of handling a live Mantichora sp. Related to this short BBC article.

French site with gallery  of live specimens of Mantichora sp. BTW, check out the pics of the males with closed mandibles. WOAH!

Collections gallery.


----------



## beetleman (Dec 18, 2006)

:clap: :drool: MAN!!!!!!  i love the manticoras,anthias etc. they are all so impressive, big eating machines ive been trying to get some live ones for years,with no luck of course:8o i had some anthias awhile back,they were fun to keep. but the manticoras are on my top list along with some anthias ofcourse.


----------



## MacCleod (Dec 18, 2006)

I used to keep this species for a while.
They are fearless killers. Very nice to see them catch a cricket  
I think I still have a video from a male, eating a cricket. I'll upload it, and post it here


----------



## MacCleod (Dec 18, 2006)

As promissed, a small movie  

Click here (right click and save as...)


----------

